# Toro Powermax 926?



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

Can someone help me identify if this is a 926 Powermax? The seller really doesn't seem to know which model it is. When I asked him what model, he replied with Toro. Doh! Maybe thats why he's only selling it for $250. He doesn't know what he has.

https://images.craigslist.org/00808_fgxHnoAUr7Y_1200x900.jpg


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

No matter what it says on the dash 828 or 926 its has the 318cc 8 hp tec motor thats really 7.5 hp


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

1132le said:


> No matter what it says on the dash 828 or 926 its has the 318cc 8 hp tec motor thats really 7.5 hp


Is that adequate for this size blower?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Toro powermax 926 model # are 38661,38664,38820,38823,38833 they are either oxe or ohxe none of them where the le {flat head tec} 

The 826 Le are 38620,38621,38622 Its one of these. They work good if its in good shape 250 is not to bad a price.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a nice running st824 ariens same motor 318cc tec with impeller kit i say not really for the plow pile i get it can struggle abit need to take longer to clear then a high power blower
throw distance is good enough with the impeller kit and the motor set set to 3700
I have a ariens 414cc 28 inch as the big blower and use the other as backup
we get lots of heavy wet snow on the coast
its not a bad blower for 250 if everything works and you put and impeller kit on it
what kind of snow you get and how long you want to be out doing it decides if its good enough
there is no replacement for displacement


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

1132le said:


> I have a nice running st824 ariens same motor 318cc tec with impeller kit i say not really for the plow pile i get it can struggle abit need to take longer to clear then a high power blower
> throw distance is good enough with the impeller kit and the motor set set to 3700
> I have a ariens 414cc 28 inch as the big blower and use the other as backup
> we get lots of heavy wet snow on the coast
> ...



Toro power max don't need impeller kit. If the belt and bearings are good it will throw good and not clog.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

351beno said:


> Toro power max don't need impeller kit. If the belt and bearings are good it will throw good and not clog.


Total bs ive used toro power max and the power shift

its under powered and they have small impellers are rated to throw less then ariens for that reason

throws 40 feet max thats powder it throws heavy crap not very well at all
all blowers are much better with impeller kit


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

jefflac02 said:


> Is that adequate for this size blower?


That will do just fine. Pick her up before someone else does. Not everyone here needs 800 cc's. If you don't like it, you can easily sell it.


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

I wont have to worry about the pile at the end of the driveway. It’s a private community lane and the plow to the opposite side of the road since its open field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

With the Toro your gonna wish they plowed you in.


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

Finally the guy emailed me back. Its and 826 LE


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

now heres a crazy question. Just posted 3 hours away is an 1128 OXE for $750. I feel like I should be running to get it.

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-power-max-1128-oxe/6703732993.html
For 3X the money is it worth it? No problem spending the $750 especially with the bigger displacement engine.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a 1128 and love it I guess it depends on how much snow you get and if you have room to store this bad boy. I would say get it before it is gone. One dump of 10in of wet heavy snow and you will be glad you did. Here is a review that I did about mine 4 years ago. I had a few issues at first but after the first few months no problems.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/30153-toro-1128-power-max.html


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

The standard answer around here is buy both! We just can't help ourselves....There is no wrong answer.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jefflac02 said:


> now heres a crazy question. Just posted 3 hours away is an 1128 OXE for $750. I feel like I should be running to get it.
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-power-max-1128-oxe/6703732993.html
> For 3X the money is it worth it? No problem spending the $750 especially with the bigger displacement engine.



i woudnt spend 700 on anything that has as 12 inch impeller except a honda they make up for it with much higher impeller and engine speeds
Toro just now went to 14 inch impeller and metal chutes i wonder why


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

1132le said:


> i woudnt spend 700 on anything that has as 12 inch impeller except a honda they make up for it with much higher impeller and engine speeds
> Toro just now went to 14 inch impeller and metal chutes i wonder why



Just curious. Have you used a toro with the ACS? From my research, that design seems to eliminate the need for a larger impeller. At least on the average snowfall. Now maybe if we are talking 20” plus there would be a huge difference. Haven’t had a snowfall that heavy and wet since hurricane sandy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Profit margins, it's all about the dollar. If they can market to a group of people that think they need a 14 inch impeller and a metal chute to blow snow they will build it for them. I'm just fine with a properly tuned smaller machine and my skills.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

On a side note I have been blowing and plowing snow since 1971 at work and at home and have never sprayed any spray in side the blowers so they do not clog up.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

gibbs296 said:


> Profit margins, it's all about the dollar. If they can market to a group of people that think they need a 14 inch impeller and a metal chute to blow snow they will build it for them. I'm just fine with a properly tuned smaller machine and my skills.


Tuned? really gibbs cmon
larger impellers are better its not debateable
spending real money you should want the best machine for your money thats not it to each there own
but tuned? fail
larger impeller not being better ? fail


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jefflac02 said:


> Just curious. Have you used a toro with the ACS? From my research, that design seems to eliminate the need for a larger impeller. At least on the average snowfall. Now maybe if we are talking 20” plus there would be a huge difference. Haven’t had a snowfall that heavy and wet since hurricane sandy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does not elimnate that at all its rated to throw 40 feet max thats the best snow the junk it will throw 8 feet

the larger impeller throws farther with and impeller kit the ariens throws junk 40 feet

I have used 1 they do not throw heavy snow well at all



You can make any machine not clog by starting and stopping and spending 2 hrs doing what could be done in 1 hr with the better machine with and impeller kit
me id rather be inside next to fire relaxing then fighting the snow

again why anybody woudnt want the best machine with the best specs for the money is beyond me
small impellers are a downgrade its not debattable just as having a bigger engine is better
you buy the blower that cleans the worst storm with ease not the blower that clears most storms but struggles with the worst
its a 1 time purchase


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

For me, I buy the BLOWERS that work the best for multiple snow situations. Snow amounts and types vary all the time. A couple highly maneuverable single stages that clean to the pavement are much faster than a big sow 2 stage most of the time. Is it good to have a monster waiting in the wings? I suppose, but I don't think we all need to have 36" Hydros just because back in 1932 there was a blizzard that dropped 29 inches of snow so therefore it could happen again.


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

gibbs296 said:


> For me, I buy the BLOWERS that work the best for multiple snow situations. Snow amounts and types vary all the time. A couple highly maneuverable single stages that clean to the pavement are much faster than a big sow 2 stage most of the time. Is it good to have a monster waiting in the wings? I suppose, but I don't think we all need to have 36" Hydros just because back in 1932 there was a blizzard that dropped 29 inches of snow so therefore it could happen again.




I want to have the blower that will handle most of the snowfalls most of the time. That can range from a couple of inches to over a foot. And mix in that infrequent blizzard (I’ll take my chances of having to really work it to get the driveway clear) it’s not that big of a driveway. I enjoy yardwork (I’m a lawn care nut, in enjoy the mow) and I’m sure I’ll enjoy being a snowfall nut and enjoy the blow. A 28” blower with that big of an engine should be more than adequate on 90% of the snowfalls. I’ll deal with the 10% especially if it means not spending an extra $1000 or more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

gibbs296 said:


> For me, I buy the BLOWERS that work the best for multiple snow situations. Snow amounts and types vary all the time. A couple highly maneuverable single stages that clean to the pavement are much faster than a big sow 2 stage most of the time. Is it good to have a monster waiting in the wings? I suppose, but I don't think we all need to have 36" Hydros just because back in 1932 there was a blizzard that dropped 29 inches of snow so therefore it could happen again.



The point was you can buy and ariens 28 sho or a 30 deluxe for the same money or less both are better machines not a 1000 more the toro is more money and perfoms worse so by all means get it lol

gibbs you are not helping anybody when you exaggerate who said 36 hydro? or 800 cc? as you said in your other post
the 28 sho is a much better machine for the same money


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

For $250 or even $350 you cant go wrong if it runs good. There are rarely deals like this in NJ. 


1132:

Your affection for the 414cc 28 SHO is great

Just try not to derail threads because of it. 

.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> For $250 or even $350 you cant go wrong if it runs good. There are rarely deals like this in NJ.
> 
> ...


the 28 sho has a 305 cc not a 414cc 

i said it was a good dealfor 250 in my 2nd response did you read it ?
he brought up a 700 dollar machine cause it had a bigger engine but its still a small impeller 

iam pretty sure i said id never spend 700 on anything with 12 inch impeller except a honda
good advise imo
Iam trying to help him
Are you trying to help him by responding to me???
carry on


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning everyone. Here is an update on my progress. The gentleman with the 1128 agreed to hold it for me until Wednesday, which I thought was very kind. He said I was the first one to contact him that we would hold it in order for me to try and get there. 

I am going to look at a used platinum 24 for $500 on Wednesday afternoon. Needs a battery, so im looking to see what that will cost. He was at $750 and I asked him bottom line. He’s about 90 minutes away but I’ll be in Pittsburgh on Wednesday for work so it’s only 30 min or so from where I will be. 

I am going this morning to look at a very clean powermax 1028 for $400. This one is less than an hour away so it would seem to make the most sense for my time and my money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

1132le said:


> It does not elimnate that at all its rated to throw 40 feet max thats the best snow the junk it will throw 8 feet
> 
> the larger impeller throws farther with and impeller kit the ariens throws junk 40 feet
> 
> ...



Now that's BS I can guaranty a toro 826 powermax with out the impeller mod will throw the so called junk snow more then a 8 feet. Im a dealer for both ariens and toro have been for 19 years now. You can read off the specs all you want but I know from experience Toro powermax has been a better machine as far as reliability and function. why has ariens had to change there line seems like every 3 years? The powermax "big frame" came out back in 2004 and other then tire size, heated handles, steering levers and motors has been virtually unchanged. Me and my family all run Toro because at the end of the day last thing a wanna do in a snow storm is go home to work on my snowblower.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

351beno said:


> Now that's BS I can guaranty a toro 826 powermax with out the impeller mod will throw the so called junk snow more then a 8 feet. Im a dealer for both ariens and toro have been for 19 years now. You can read off the specs all you want but I know from experience Toro powermax has been a better machine as far as reliability and function. why has ariens had to change there line seems like every 3 years? The powermax "big frame" came out back in 2004 and other then tire size, heated handles, steering levers and motors has been virtually unchanged. Me and my family all run Toro because at the end of the day last thing a wanna do in a snow storm is go home to work on my snowblower.



Ok 12 to 15 feet thats still a fail It wont throw the slop i get more then 8 feet without fighting the machine they needed better engines since 2004 they didnt give bigger engines to make more profit

the ariens throws its 40 feet plus with and impeller kit farther then toro throws powder
all ariens machines except the cheap compact machines have a 14 inch impeller for years

why did Toro just increase to 14 inch impeller? and a steel chute? and still only on the so called commercial machines get the bigger impeller

1428 21 ft lbs engine $2400 bucks the 1028 power max has a 265cc engine less powerfull by a bunch then the 30 deluxe and the 28 sho 

Toro cost more money has smaller tires small impeller its not as good per specs and it cost more Iam i wrong?
The auto turn has much less moving parts to break vs the trigger for Toro


30 inch sho 20 ft lbs engine$1799 14 inch impeller large tires auto turn and heated grips and has had those specs for years

Toro has had under powered engines for years as compared to ariens why are they now just getting a 420cc motor?
still only a 302cc on 1028 power max 302cc is not 10 hp more like 9.2 or 9.3
Funny ive had no issues with my machine as most on here have not
Joe homeowner that hasnt a clue causes 90% of the problems

People that sell cars or snowblowers whatever the case my be doesnt make them and expert about cars or snowblowers
Its to make money
Dealers lie all the time to get the sale no matter what they are selling cars bikes blowers lawn mowers
trust worthy? never
You can be a toro homer its a free country
they still cant out perform a 30 inch ariens sho or clear more tons per hr and the ariens is 600 cheaper
Toro=== pay for the name untill they upgrade there engines and impeller imo


ill bow out here as this is useless


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

1132le said:


> Ok 12 to 15 feet thats still a fail It wont throw the slop i get more then 8 feet without fighting the machine they needed better engines since 2004 they didnt give bigger engines to make more profit
> 
> the ariens throws its 40 feet plus with and impeller kit farther then toro throws powder
> all ariens machines except the cheap compact machines have a 14 inch impeller for years
> ...


 It makes me an expert when we have sold and serviced said snowblowers for 19 year. I have no reason to lie we sell both. I just like being able to sleep at night and have repeat customs that I can look in the eyes. Home owner joe does cause problems sure but in my experience Toro is the clear winner. The trigger steering on the toro has more moving parts yes but we have to repair more ariens auto turns mostly from a failed diff. We usually get toros in after 5+ years with a mid pipe frozen from not being lubed and all it takes is some lube and it back to good. Your right tho I should not like toro but not because of the specs but because of the lack of repairs.


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

So lets get back on track. I'm not looking at a 30" blower, because I don't need or want blower that large. The only reason I'm considering the Powermax 1128 is price and quality. I'm not going to be blowing inches of slush or heavy wet snow on the regular. And feel very confident if we get those 12"+ storms that it would be able to throw the snow where I need it to. I don't have any limitations that I have to throw snow 40 feet or 15 feet. I have a 100' wide lot and can throw snow across my private lane as I exit the garage towards the lane. I will have to deal with blowing and drifting snow, since my house will face a field with the wind coming at the house. Thats part of the reason the powermax was attractive to me. Tall bucket and the ACS. I did get to look at a Powermax 1028 that my local Toro dealer had on consignment. I will say that for a large frame unit, it was extremely well balanced and with trigger steering, was super easy to maneuver. They also had a Toro Snowmaster 724 QXE to look at. I have to admit, operating both machines back to back, the 1028 was easier to maneuver and the 728 actually felt heavier (not quite as well balanced IMO).

Now on to the Ariens 24 Platinum. Ideally this would be the machine for me. I really don't need anything larger than a 24" bucket, and the power it produces seems more than adequate for a 24" unit. He is getting the model information and serial number off the unit so I can look up the exact specs. Can someone answer for me if all Platinums are considered SHO or if that is a model specific feature? And what makes a SHO a SHO? Improved RPM on the impeller? 

Thanks everyone, I think Im narrowing down my choice.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

plat is not a sho unless it says sho on it
the 254 lct is under powered engine might be 8hp on its best day if has the 291cc it will be fine with and impeller kit and throw the good snow 50 feet and the crap 40 plus feet
it has a 14 impeller
the 254cc will still throw better then toro because of the larger impeller

iam not a fan of it it still better then both toros imo
the sho has a bigger pulley that spins the impeller faster by 70 rpm ish non sho1010 sho 1083


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

1132le said:


> plat is not a sho unless it says sho on it
> the 254 lct is under powered engine might be 8hp on its best day if has the 291cc it will be fine with and impeller kit and throw the good snow 50 feet and the crap 40 plus feet
> it has a 14 impeller
> the 254cc will still throw better then toro because of the larger impeller
> ...


Well that makes my decision a little easier. Appreciate the input.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like your close to making a choice and let us know what you end up getting can not wait.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

I have the powermax 826le with the 318cc tecumseh (2005). It will bog with very deep snow. But as long as you take your time it throws huge amounts of snow. It won't clog or stall ever, even with slush. That plastic baffle is really an ingenious design. The only issue I have with it is the carburetor is more finicky than my other equipment on older gas. You have to be vigilant with cleaning out the jet and res.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Forgive me, what and where is the plastic baffle?
Sid


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

Sid said:


> Forgive me, what and where is the plastic baffle?
> Sid


Possibly means Plastic chute maybe?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

He is talking about the anti clog most likely

What doesnt get blown with that the 1st time needs to get reblown atleast a 2nd time
with the closed drum and impeller kit everything that goes in comes out no reblowing the same snow/$lush


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The patented Toro Anti Clogging system is essentially a relief valve that throws out excess snow back in to the cross auger housing to aid in discharging the snow through the impeller. 

If the solid cross auger was smaller in outside diameter it would send a set amount of snow and slush into the impeller and then the impeller would discharge it up the chute.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jefflac02 said:


> Possibly means Plastic chute maybe?



Or, more likely, the part of the bucket that is plastic and allows to metering of the excess snow from the impeller.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I own a 926 oxe HD . It's amazing how far it will throw the snow with no mods and it never clogs


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone! I think I've found my snow thrower. I figured I would consolidate this to my intro thread. https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/143179-hello-deep-creek-lake.html 

Leftover 2018 - 28" Deluxe SHO for $1199.99 at my local dealer


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am glad you found your blower and hope it works better than you had hoped for.


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hanky said:


> I am glad you found your blower and hope it works better than you had hoped for.




Hey hanky! Curveball. Look what came home on the truck today.









Other than some dust, for a 14 year old machine, I couldn’t ask for more. It starts in first pull and purrs like an angry kitten. I was about to order a deluxe 28 SHO then this bad boy popped up on letgo for ....... $350. Had to go look at it for that price right? Right? Yup. Second owner. Had it for one year. Previous owner owned it from new and had every service record from the dealer since purchase. My estimate is less than 30 total hours. The scraper bar is unblemished and the skids are only minor scuffing. Once it started right up and everything was in working order, I couldn’t justify spending $1000 (total w taxes) more than this. Maybe I’ll get tired and want something else in a few years. At that time I’ll sell it and probably get every dollar back out it. What do you think gents? A pretty fair deal?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

good deal for 350
15.5 ft lbs engine


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like you scored the deal of the year there. Happy for you and you saved a lot of money Let us know how it does the job for you..


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

1132le said:


> good deal for 350
> 15.5 ft lbs engine




Thanks. I really wanted the ariens sho but this deal was too good to pass up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeff


I have that same machine, and initially, it would drop the traction belt off of the pulleys and cause me tons of grief. Then 351Beno told me about a field modification by Toro that suggested shaving part of the engine pulley down by a quarter inch or so to better put the belt in alignment. Not all machines had that mod, and mine didn't, but once I did that, it was a fantastic machine, and still is. You may want to search for a thread on this procedure, and do it if it hasn't already been done. If you have any issues with doing it, contact me via PM, and I can assist.


Enjoy your machine - it will last you many, many enjoyable years.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a great find and you will be happy with it.


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

Fairly new to forum. Not to be stupid. What is an impeller kit.How hard or easy to put on and what size blowers would you put it on


----------



## jefflac02 (Sep 17, 2018)

jpor1018 said:


> Fairly new to forum. Not to be stupid. What is an impeller kit.How hard or easy to put on and what size blowers would you put it on




They are pieces of rubber that get attached the the impeller to close the gap between the housing so that snow doesn’t fall backwards cause a buildup of excess snow. It allows the machine to throw snow farther because the speed at the tip of the impeller is increased due to the impeller being lengthened by the runner pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

